# Bluebird on CL!!!



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2018)

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/bik/d/rare-antique-bicycle/6489299970.html]


"Rare (red) Elgin bluebird antique bicycle , rusty but totally restorable . No lowballing!! These rare things are not for everyone serious buyers only. This item can be shipped at your expense."


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 8, 2018)

Damn had me going... saw the $500 first and thought i'd be making a trip down to DC


----------



## catfish (Feb 8, 2018)

I think I saw this bluebird at the Memory lane show about 10 years ago. The seller had it on and of CL for a while and then took it to ML looking for $15,000. And the bike was so rusty you could stick your finger right threw it. I guess it finally turned to dust....


----------



## kreika (Feb 8, 2018)

For real? $500 for a dust pan full of sh@t???


----------



## ESTATESELLERS2010 (Feb 9, 2018)

kreika said:


> For real? $500 for a dust pan full of sh@t???



I'M SO DESPERATE I'M TEMPTED


----------



## Beads (Feb 9, 2018)

kreika said:


> For real? $500 for a dust pan full of sh@t???




He is now willing to part it out!!!!


----------



## catfish (Feb 9, 2018)

Beads said:


> He is now willing to part it out!!!!




Now that's funny!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 9, 2018)

Obviously the dudes lying....

Theres no WAY thatll fir in a priority envelope! MAYBE 2 of them...


----------



## sccruiser (Feb 9, 2018)

Little O.A bath good as new.!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 11, 2018)

LMAO!!


----------



## slick (Feb 11, 2018)

Can he post a photo of the left side too? The chainring looks like it might need to be replaced.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 11, 2018)

slick said:


> Can he post a photo of the left side too? The chainring looks like it might need to be replaced.




What? lol.


----------



## catfish (Feb 12, 2018)

slick said:


> Can he post a photo of the left side too? The chainring looks like it might need to be replaced.




I was wondering about that too. A few more photos would be good.


----------



## zephyrblau (Feb 24, 2018)

slick said:


> Can he post a photo of the left side too? The chainring looks like it might need to be replaced.




PM sent re: an issue unrelated to this post. you REALLY need to get this cleared up. trust me.


----------

